# Using A Projector With A Mac?



## Confuzzeled20 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Everyone,
My brother-in-law recently bought a projector to use with his macbook. He has the S-Video/Composite adapter for his macbook, and the picture on the projector is fuzzy, and it is barely possible to read the text on the screen. Would it be clearer by him getting a VGA adapter and cable instead? Also, would I be correct in saying that DVI would even be a step higher than VGA?
Thanks.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

S-Video and Composite are much, _much_ lower resolution than what's on a computer screen. A VGA cable will be a huge quality jump (to nearly full quality), and a DVI cable will be marginally better, but not by much. The real advantage of DVI is that it's digital. Go with DVI if possible, but VGA is just fine for most users.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

what he said..

I ran a presentation at a wedding last year off my macbook using a vga cable, and it looked awesome. (assuming 1024x768 is awesome) composite is 320x240 resolution, while s-video can push up to 640x480 resolution. VGA can push 1024x768, and DVI will take you to the max resolution of your projector


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> Also, would I be correct in saying that DVI would even be a step higher than VGA?


thats an understatement.


----------

